# This sucks..NJ SNOW



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

hey everyone how's everybody doing I'm in New Jersey we're supposed to get 24 to 36 inches now this is to be crazythank God I'm prepared with a generator for a week eat and food so I'll be good to go everybody be safe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Be safe Mikey. How you been?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Getting ready here too, just in case.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Greetings, the last i checked we were at 16 inches for a forecast.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

OMG! I'm low on hot cocoa! LOL


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been good everything is well sorry for the stupid storm



MikeyPrepper said:


> hey everyone how's everybody doing I'm in New Jersey we're supposed to get 24 to 36 inches now this is to be crazythank God I'm prepared with a generator for a week eat and food so I'll be good to go everybody be safe


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I've been good everything is well sorry for the stupid storm


Hey, it's NJ. Stuff is supposed to go wrong.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

tell me about it it's going to suck hopefully my job closes two to three days lol



Diver said:


> Hey, it's NJ. Stuff is supposed to go wrong.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> tell me about it it's going to suck hopefully my job closes two to three days lol


Now you're getting the right attitude!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

It's snow. White lumpy rain. BFD. It will all be over except the crying NYC Mayor in a few hours. Stay home and get your taxes ready to file, or do some major spring cleaning. that is what I'll be working on the next few days. Maybe go ski on Tuesday.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Best of luck Mikey, great example that preppering isn't always about a world changing event. Better to have and not need......


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I wish the worst problem we were going to have in NJ this week was a snow storm.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Suck it up!!! hehe


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

1 tow rope + 1 snow tube + 1 unplowed street = 1 very unhappy wife.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I'll probably do some cleaning lol


GasholeWillie said:


> It's snow. White lumpy rain. BFD. It will all be over except the crying NYC Mayor in a few hours. Stay home and get your taxes ready to file, or do some major spring cleaning. that is what I'll be working on the next few days. Maybe go ski on Tuesday.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

it's great knowing that I'm prepared for something like this



Diver said:


> I wish the worst problem we were going to have in NJ this week was a snow storm.





Moonshinedave said:


> Best of luck Mikey, great example that preppering isn't always about a world changing event. Better to have and not need......


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Snow? 3 feet would shut NJ down? Dear lord over here we break out the blowers and the shovels and get to work! When the work is done we build snow forts snow men families and have snow ball sled bys with the neighbours! A cup of hot cocoa rinse and repeat! Those of us with trucks do doughnuts down the road and wave at the poor sods in their Honda civics and Kias. It never fails I always see the idiots who think their 4 cylinder 2 door rice boxes are snow mobiles and then speed by and go right in the ditch. I laugh all the way to work. Which I go to. Because here men know how to cope with snow and how to keep their women hot in the winter. The only thing that sucks about deep snow is the bunnies stay in their holes so no small game bush walks with 6 shot in the 870 are happening. I was out today and nabbed 2. One was dinner and tomorrow's lunch and the other went to the freezer for another day. Poor bunnie the one wasn't dead so I had to snap his neck.

I jest as I know some places do get hit hard and don't have the infrastructure to clear it fast. I wish we had more snow days but we simply have the means to deal with it. And the nature of my job is such I can work from home.

Hunker down stay safe and show those non preppers how handy being a prepper can be! To be honest the first time I heard the term prepper I thought it was some sort of prep for the 2000s. You know - preps - those guys like Rick Ashly.






Boy was I glad when I found out it was about something completely different! Prep on!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Snow? 3 feet would shut NJ down? Dear lord over here we break out the blowers and the shovels and get to work! When the work is done we build snow forts snow men families and have snow ball sled bys with the neighbours! A cup of hot cocoa rinse and repeat! Those of us with trucks do doughnuts down the road and wave at the poor sods in their Honda civics and Kias. It never fails I always see the idiots who think their 4 cylinder 2 door rice boxes are snow mobiles and then speed by and go right in the ditch. I laugh all the way to work. Which I go to. Because here men know how to cope with snow and how to keep their women hot in the winter. The only thing that sucks about deep snow is the bunnies stay in their holes so no small game bush walks with 6 shot in the 870 are happening. I was out today and nabbed 2. One was dinner and tomorrow's lunch and the other went to the freezer for another day. Poor bunnie the one wasn't dead so I had to snap his neck.
> 
> I jest as I know some places do get hit hard and don't have the infrastructure to clear it fast. I wish we had more snow days but we simply have the means to deal with it. And the nature of my job is such I can work from home.
> 
> ...


This reminds me...it's been a while since I Rick Rolled you guys!!! lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Don't miss NJ, was there in the mid 90's. Snow half way up the tailgate on the bronco. Wouldn't be so bad if NJ had more than two plows for the whole state.  jmho.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Just remember, when the neighbors are going nuts due to having to go with out, you and your family will be ok because you planed ahead.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

You be careful out there. That kind of stuff is heart attack stuff.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> You be careful out there. That kind of stuff is heart attack stuff.


Nah! Just don't shovel it. Everything will be fine.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

it supposed to start later this afternoon I'm debating on going to work right now I don't know what do you think I should do should I just hunker home


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

MikeyPrepper said:


> I've been good everything is well sorry for the stupid storm


Keep an eye on how much snow builds up on your roof. A collapse wouldn't do you too much good.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def true..



SARGE7402 said:


> Keep an eye on how much snow builds up on your roof. A collapse wouldn't do you too much good.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> it supposed to start later this afternoon I'm debating on going to work right now I don't know what do you think I should do should I just hunker home


I'd say it depends on your commute. I only go about a mile by car, then it is trains. The more driving and the less capable your vehicle, the more I'd suggest just staying home. You should dress warmly and have a bag in your car in case you get stuck.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

We got a max of 3 inches and i don't see anything coming down now. Is anticlimactic the word im looking for.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, no big deal here either. I think we were plowed on this one.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't see a need for a plow or a shovel.

The weather people were talking about how it was supposed to go out to sea, strengthen, then come back. Maybe it hasn't finished.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is just the beginning... its going out to see and coming back it and then kicking our ass from 3pm today to tues 6pm with 40-60mph winds



James m said:


> I don't see a need for a plow or a shovel.
> 
> The weather people were talking about how it was supposed to go out to sea, strengthen, then come back. Maybe it hasn't finished.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

y'all be safe up there....

I think I'll take the boat out today....


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

For those of you who may be curious. I made my normal commute into NYC this morning. There was maybe an inch of snow when I left. I worked until about 2:30 when TPTB said we could go home. Unfortunately, I think every employer in NYC did the same thing at the same time. As a result Penn Station was more crowded at 3:00pm than it usually is a bit after 5:00pm. Everyone who travels my train line tried to get on the same train. They behaved like a bunch of NYers. The train was packed and moved slowly with a bunch of on and off stuff going on at every station. On the way NJ Transit said they would not be running for the next 2 days. I'm not sure if that is just my line or the whole system, but it looks like I have the next two days off. When we got back to my local station we seemed to be up to a whopping 3 inches of accumulation, though it is snowing and quite windy.

People have been talking about as much as 3 feet. The last time we had that much in this area was 1978, so if we really get that it would be a significant snow storm, though having been through 9/11, Hurricane Sandy, etc. I still can't get too worked up over a snow storm.

We should know in the morning how bad this is actually going to be, at which point I think folks in the Buffalo area are going call us a bunch of wusses.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In the time I was in Lake Hiawatha, we got hit every week with 8-10 inches of snow. They were asking private folks with 4X4's to help transport people. Really sad that folks with tercels, hondas, etc. even attempting to go down the roads. I was in 4 low the whole time. Must say I had a blast running down the roads bar hopping with no one else on the roads Needed gas and drove up the entrance ramp the wrong way to fill up!! It was a hoot.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Snow makes non stop news, look, we survived Sandy, we'll get thru this too. We are Jersey Strong! Connecticut, you're screwed....:Yikes:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This thing is not supposed to hit Toronto but our grocery stores were packed anyway.
Fruit section was getting cleaned out.
I bought 2 kg of bananas and made a bunch of banana loaves with Limonccello


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> This thing is not supposed to hit Toronto but our grocery stores were packed anyway.
> Fruit section was getting cleaned out.
> I bought 2 kg of bananas and made a bunch of banana loaves with Limonccello


I like Banana Bread!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

TG said:


> This thing is not supposed to hit Toronto but our grocery stores were packed anyway.
> Fruit section was getting cleaned out.
> I bought 2 kg of bananas and made a bunch of banana loaves with Limonccello


I'll PM you my address!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I like Banana Bread!


It's even tastier when infused with liquor


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Snow makes non stop news, look, we survived Sandy, we'll get thru this too. We are Jersey Strong! Connecticut, you're screwed....:Yikes:


Jersey Strong? Is that our tax rates? Stronger than any other state? LOL


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Well, the travel bans, which seemed excessive from the start, have now been lifted. I believe we have a trend toward screwing up people's ability to move around whenever there is a problem. That's probably a consideration in all of our disaster plans.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The first sign of gov help - everyone worse off


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Worth watching lol


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

NJ looks like West MI in November. The only bummer was the snow was too deep in the woods to walk with boots on. It was too early for snowshoes.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG we got hammered with 3-4" of snow and 3 feet of Media Bullshit!


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

and a totally unnecessary travel ban throughout the area.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Worth watching lol


Good ole Chuck "The Schmuck" Schumer was there wearing a FEMA jacket everything's gonna be alright!
What a despicable POS that douche Bag is...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Predictions for my area were 9-14 and we got 3!!! lol Lame!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

What snow? Three feet? Haven't bothered to shovel since the snow storm before this one. Its disappointing. Maybe i should re think my strategy and factor in global warming, swim wear and sun screen in a bob. :-/


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well if the storm did not has not lived up to prediction(key word here) have that is unfortunate because it breeds a new class of naysayers who will not be prepared when the next big storm DOES hit, which ratchets up the pressure on services and goods for the whole populace.

The video of the lady screaming "whereeeee is the govt? Wheeeeeeeen are they coming with their twucks with food and water and clothes? Were gonna die heeeeeeere!" Dat funny.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

TG said:


> Worth watching lol


Bwahaha thats what they get for voting for Chuck Schumer. Oh MY GAWD THIS IS NEW YAWK ITS BEEN 3 DAYS! Really? I think even if I wasn't a prepper I would have 3 days of supplies just from our normal shopping. These people deserve what they get. I don't feel bad for them at all.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Notice that Chuck never responded with "The government has always recommended you have a 3 day bag in case of disaster. Where's yours?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

TG said:


> Worth watching lol


Yes, it was worth watching... if only for the reminder to have extra ammo on hand to shut sheeple like her the hell up.

Thanks
Slippy


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Let us know how your preps came into play.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Let us know how your preps came into play.


Preps? It was snow, not Armageddon. Aside from the train service being out nothing happened.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

To much snow on the trees can take out the power lines.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> To much snow on the trees can take out the power lines.


I heard there were a few people in Massachusetts who lost power for awhile. I did not get the impression it was an unusually long outage. Basically, we had a forecast for a lot of snow and TPTB overreacted, shut down transportation, and then it turned out to be a dud. I understand the snow accumulation was a bit more significant on Long Island and up around Boston, but still not the record breaking snowfall that was predicted.


----------

